# Opinion on DIY "waterfall"



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all
I am thinking about doing a DIY "waterfall" for the 125 in my office.
My thought is that I am going to get some of the 3d "rock" background stuff, and build a small wall above my tank that will lean back against the wall in my room.
I will then tap into the canister output with a Y and a flow valve and run that to the top, with a spray(trickel) bar.
I have an extra flourescent fixture I can mount to the top.
I would like to put a plexi "trough" at the bottom.... in my tank and plant some bamboo and peace lillys.
The whole thing will enter the tank behind the light fixture and the plants will come up behind it.
I have photoshopped a pic to give you an idea what I am thinking about.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think running a hose all the way up there is going to kill the life of your canister filter. 

I guess its a neat idea if you like indoor waterfalls...


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

I was also thinking about using a powerhead to move the water.... maybe that would be better, that way I could turn it off if I wanted.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Go with an actually pump that has the appropriate head for the height of your fountain, power heads are designed to move water not to create pressure enough to raise the water.

Also prepare to top off regularly since your water will evaporate alot quicker then it did before.


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

I will look into a pump.....I don't need big GPH. The lift height will be 36" from the top of the tank.
I can't imagine that will need to be that big of a pump.

I have the evap issue on a much smaller scale with my Fluval Chi on my desk. With that little fountain on an open top 5gal I am filling 1/2 gal every other day. I was thinking about using the plastic hose for ice makers to run a fill system. I just installed a Home humidifier that used this type of supply and a very small float valve to fill the water in the tray.


----------

